# Prophet's birthday



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if it has been declared yet what day this falls on? I'm hearing that Friday is dry from 5pm..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

OMg you are eeking at not being able to drink!!


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> OMg you are eeking at not being able to drink!!


OMG yes! I have visitors this weekend and had planned on going to a small selection of the cities nicest bars on Friday night.. looks like a bbq at home instead!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


>




One day a year...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

85% of Dubai expats are eeking right now at the prospect of making it through one weekend sober!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

The evening before any of the Muslim holidays is dry - so more than one a year. Doesn't bother me in the slightest though - we have a well-stocked drinks cupboard! 

Anyone seen anything about public/private sector holidays for the Prophet's Birthday? I'm guessing that as the actual day is Saturday the private sector will get nothing, but I haven't seen an "official" announcement yet so I am living in hope.....


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

It's never dry in my apartment!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> 85% of Dubai expats are eeking right now at the prospect of making it through one weekend sober!




how sad is that.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

We had had a memo saying that we are all off on Saturday. Works great for me, as it should have been my Saturday on.

3 weekends off in a row oh yeah


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

gulfnews : UAE Government: No official holiday February 4


----------

